# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Turut Berduka Cita

## Ajik Raffles

Telah berpulang ibunda tercinta om Irvan "steamkoi" Latumahina, pagi ini di RS Medistra. Pemakaman akan dilaksanakan besok (4/ ::  di tempat yang akan diinformasikan kemudian.

Saya dan keluarga menyampaikan rasa bela sungkawa yang sebesar2nya teriring doa. semoga almarhumah mendapat tempat di sisi-Nya dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan mendapat kekuatan dalam menghadapinya. AMIN

----------


## chivas

Mengucapkan turut berduka cita atas meninggalnya ibunda dr om irvan steamkoi...semoga yg ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan

----------


## agent23

Turut berduka cita, semoga arwah ibunda pak Irvan diterima di sisi TYME dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan dan kekuatan.

----------


## Glenardo

Turut berduka cita,

----------


## E. Nitto

> Telah berpulang ibunda tercinta om Irvan "steamkoi" Latumahina, pagi ini di RS Medistra. Pemakaman akan dilaksanakan besok (4/ di tempat yang akan diinformasikan kemudian.
> Saya dan keluarga menyampaikan rasa bela sungkawa yang sebesar2nya teriring doa. semoga almarhumah mendapat tempat di sisi-Nya dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan mendapat kekuatan dalam menghadapinya. AMIN


Saya dan keluarga menyampaikan bela sungkawa yg sedalam2nya atas berpulangnya ibunda oom Irvan, Semoga arwah Almarhumah diterima disisi-Nya dan bagi keluarga yg ditinggalkannnya diberikan kekuatan dan ketabahan.....amin..amin..amin...

Note : 
Padahal minggu siang oom Irvan dirumah saya ya oom, kok gak cerita2...

----------


## wahyu

turut berduka cita ya om........semoga arwah diterima disisi-Nya

----------


## victor

Turut berduka cita

----------


## KARHOMA

Turut berduka cita yang sedalam-dalamnya   ::

----------


## prasto

Turut berduka cita oom Irvan atas berpulangnya Ibunda. 

Semoga arwah beliau di terima di sisi-Nya.

----------


## hendrig

Turut berbela sungkawa yang sebesar2nya . semoga almarhumah mendapat tempat di sisi-Nya dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan mendapat kekuatan dalam menghadapinya. AMIN

----------


## anas maskur

turut berbela sungkawa atas kepulangan ibunda om irvan. semoga almarhumah mendapat tempat yang terbaik di sisi-NYA, dan keluarga yang di tinggalkan selalu tabah.

----------


## Rova

Turut berduka cita, 
Semoga arwah ibunda pak Irvan diterima di sisi TYME 
dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan dan kekuatan... Amin..

----------


## achmad

turut berduka cita.

----------


## edwin

Turut berduka cita om..semoga keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan

----------


## William Pantoni

Turut berdukacita sedalam2nya....Van.
Semoga arwahnya diterima disisiNya...

----------


## dipto

Turut berduka cita om..

----------


## hartono_88

turut berdukacita sedalam-dalamnya.

----------


## suandylim

turut berduka cita om

----------


## Abied

Ikut berduka cita....
Semoga arwahnya diterima di sisi-NYA
dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan..

----------


## aie

turut berduka cita om...

----------


## GAPS

turut berduka cita yang sedalam2nya semoga arwahnya di terima di sisi ALLAH.untuk yang di tinggalkan semoga di beri kesabaran dan ketabahan

----------


## TSA

Turut berduka cita om .....
Semoga diterima segala amal baiknya dan diampuni segala khilafnya

Tsa

----------


## doddy

Turut berduka cita om, semoga arwah beliau diterima disisiNya,
dan yang ditinggal diberi ketabahan

----------


## mrliauw

pak Irvan,

Kami sekeluarga turut berdukacita atas meninggalnya Ibunda tercinta.
Semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan mendapat ketabahan
Dan arwah almarhumah diterima di sisiNya yang paling mulia.

Ikut berdoa,
mrliauw

----------


## ademilanforever

Turut berduka cita Bro Irvan, mudah2an diberikan yg terbaik oleh Allah SWT, amiin.......

----------


## h_andria

Mengucapkan turut berduka cita ...
semoga yg ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan

----------


## arungtasik

Saya dan keluarga ikut berbelasungkawa atas kepulangan ibunda Irvan Latumahina -- desainer, pencipta logo serta format halaman depan majalah KOI's. Tabah ya Van, semoga mendiang ibunda mendapat tempat yang terbaik di sisi-NYA. Amiin.

----------


## h3ln1k

turut berduka cita ya om

----------


## menkar

Turut berduka cita bro irvan

----------


## irwhadi

Turut berduka cita atas berpulangnya ibunda tercinta, sdr. Irvan. Semoga keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan dan kekuatan.  Amin.

----------


## SWkoi

turut berduka cita

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jenazah almarhumah disemayamkan di rumah duka: Jl. Flamboyan No 2, Kebon Jeruk, Jakarta Barat, dan akan dikebumikan besok di TPU Joglo.

Seluruh staf dan Team Majalah KOI-S menyampaikan rasa bela sungkawa yang mendalam kepada Irvan dan keluarga

----------


## eka

turut berduka cita om...semoga segala amal ibadahnya diterima oleh yang maha kuasa...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

turut berduka bro irvan...

----------


## bhana

Turut berduka cita ya Van...

----------


## Soegianto

turut berduka cita

----------


## budidjo

Turut berduka cita, semoga keluarga yg ditinggal bisa tabah menghadapinya.

----------


## beclge

turut berduka cita bro...
semoga yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan...
amien..

----------


## Davkoi

Turut Berduka Cita , Om Irvan

----------


## wandrkoi

turut berduka om irvan

----------


## GenThong

Turut berduka cita...
Semoga segala amal ibadahnya diterima oleh Tuhan YME...
Dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan...
amiiin..

----------


## dattairadian

Turut berduka cita...
Semoga arwah almarhumah di terima disisiNYA, dan yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan & kekuatan iman, amiin....

----------


## INdragonZ

turut berduka cita om..   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chaka

Turut Berduka Cita, smoga keluarga yg ditinggalkan di beri ketabahan...

----------


## abiserpong

Turut Berduka Cita

----------


## abiserpong

Turut Berduka Cita....

----------


## troy

turut berduka cita om...

----------


## kerogawa

Turut Berduka yang sedalam dalam nya
semoga keluarga yg di tinggalkan di berikan kekuatan..

----------


## Tiny

Semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan dan kebijaksanaan untuk menghadapi peristiwa ini.

----------


## rvidella

Turut berduka cita ya Irvan ...

semoga mendapatkan ketabahan dan kekuatan ...

----------


## bmartinusinaga

turut berduka cita om irvan...

----------


## zieco

Turut berduka cita yg sedalam2nya atas meninggalnya Ibu dari Om Irvan.
Semoga Om Irvan dapat tabah & di beri kekuatan utk melalui semua ini.

----------


## AirBiru

TURUT BERDUKA CITA.
Semoga Arwahnya diterima di sisi YME, dan diberikan Ketabahan utk yg ditinggalkan.

----------


## uyo tea

turut berduka cita Om.

----------


## nox

Turut berduka cita..

----------


## ftupamahu

turut berduka cita...

ferry

----------


## dani

Turut berduka cita om irvan ya...semoga yg ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan, amin....

----------


## agung-kr

turut berduka cita om irvan..

----------


## DINO_SMG

TURU BERBELASUNGKAWA YANG SEDALAM DALAMNYA

----------


## paimo

turut berduka cita teriring do`a ........

----------


## ferzz

Turut berduka cita, om Irvan...
Semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberikan kekuatan

----------


## odil kokoy

Turut berduka cita, om Irvan...
Semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberikan kekuatan dan penghiburan.

----------


## IRWANRUSLI

Turut berduka cita, semoga Tuhan memberikan kekuatan bagi keluarga yang di tinggalkan.
Amin

----------


## bobbykoi

Turut berduka cita y om
semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan tetap diberikan ketabahan..

----------


## torajiro

Turut berduka cita om..

----------


## dani

Kami sekeluarga ikut berbelasungkawa...

----------


## 36aquatic

Turut berduka cita yang sedalam2nya untuk bro Irvan

----------


## steamkoi

Hallo All

Untuk Om2 dan teman2 semua terima kasih atas bela sungkawanya  :: . terimakasih kasih banyak. Maaf tidak bisa satu persatu untuk say thank dan untuk Om Ajik dan Mr Will yang dateng kerumahku.. terima kasih sekali yah Om all the best for you guys dan beberapa teman lain yang datang tapi saya tidak sempat bertemu.

All The best,
Irvan

----------


## showa

turut berduka om, semoga tambah sabar ya.

----------


## ekawiyandi

ikut berduka om...smoga diberi ketabah an.

----------

